# Floor insulation



## AgBuilder (Jan 25, 2012)

One option, albeit time consuming, would be to purchase a vapor barrier such as felt paper, and install it between the joists from below. Using an unfaced insulation below the vapor barrier should then solve your problem. To hang, look into getting insulation hangers.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

see above. Also have done strips of poly between joists against subfloor and acoustical sealant caulked to joists


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Felt paper (5-25 perms) is way more open than plywood/OSB (0.75 perms) sub-flooring so it wouldn't do much here. Add 5/8" fire code (Type X) drywall to fig. 7: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-009-new-light-in-crawlspaces/


And, welcome to the forums!

Gary


----------

